# What are you smoking?



## Alix

Oh lord. I may need to retitle this one. I'll see how many spammer hits we get with this title though. 

I have a huge slab of pink salmon brining right now. I figure while we have some milder temperatures I need to get some done or we are all going to go into withdrawal. 

Going to use a combination of alder and maple chips on this slab. If it stays mild I'll do another one tomorrow with some hickory. I haven't found the right amount of hickory flavoring for salmon yet. I think the milder alder is probably the best chip to use, but I'm still experimenting. Haven't made any that tastes BAD yet, so I'll just keep messing about. 

Anyone else?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Camel...


----------



## FrankZ

Alix,

Have you tried pecan instead of hickory?  It should be a little more mild but is part of the hickory family.


----------



## pacanis

I'm not smoking anything today, food or otherwise...
I like maple. I use more maple and apple than anything. I've never thrown a fish on the WSM before though. Fish is on my short list.


----------



## Alix

FrankZ said:


> Alix,
> 
> Have you tried pecan instead of hickory?  It should be a little more mild but is part of the hickory family.


Pecan is tough to find around here Frank. I've never seen it in the stores. My duaghter is allergic to the nut do you suppose the smoke would affect her? 



pacanis said:


> I'm not smoking anything today, food or otherwise...
> I like maple. I use more maple and apple than anything. I've never thrown a fish on the WSM before though. Fish is on my short list.



I smoke more salmon more often than anything else. I am still working on getting jerky right. Why do you like apple so much, pacanis? Is the flavor sweeter?


----------



## Kayelle

Alix, you use a conventional smoker?  I've been anxious to try salmon in my stove top smoker, but my husband claims he doesn't like salmon.  He loves his bagels and lox, so I don't get it. I don't like grilled salmon either, but smoked salmon is another story I think.
I have an assortment of wood chips that came with the smoker so I'm paying close attention here.  Good to know about the pecan wood, Frank, and I have some!


----------



## FrankZ

Alix,

I don't know what the relationship to a nut allergy would be to the wood, though pecan is part of the hickory family.  Does you daughter show signs when you use hickory wood?


----------



## pacanis

Alix, it seems sweeter. Still smoky, but milder. I like it on any cut of pork and also chicken. I usually use half apple and half maple. I used hickory on some fatties a month ago and they were almost too smoky. Not really, but I hadn't used straight hickory in a while. It caught me a little off guard, like the difference between cheap vodka and good vodka


----------



## Alix

FrankZ said:


> Alix,
> 
> I don't know what the relationship to a nut allergy would be to the wood, though pecan is part of the hickory family.  Does you daughter show signs when you use hickory wood?



She hasn't shown any signs, but she really didn't care for the hickory flavor much so didn't eat much. Couldn't hurt to try it if I can find it. What do you like the best about that flavor Frank?



pacanis said:


> Alix, it seems sweeter. Still smoky, but milder. I like it on any cut of pork and also chicken. I usually use half apple and half maple. I used hickory on some fatties a month ago and they were almost too smoky. Not really, but I hadn't used straight hickory in a while. It caught me a little off guard, like the difference between cheap vodka and good vodka



I have a friend who just cut down an apple tree and offered me a bunch of wood. I don't know how to chip it all up though. I'm game, and I think I'd like to try that out. Thoughts on how to chip it up? 



Kayelle said:


> Alix, you use a conventional smoker?  I've been  anxious to try salmon in my stove top smoker, but my husband claims he  doesn't like salmon.  He loves his bagels and lox, so I don't get it. I  don't like grilled salmon either, but smoked salmon is another story I  think.
> I have an assortment of wood chips that came with the smoker so I'm  paying close attention here.  Good to know about the pecan wood, Frank,  and I have some!




I have a little wee cold smoker. It was a  gift one Christmas. It does a great job if you aren't trying to be too  fancy. I'd take a picture but I can't find the camera cable! This is  sort of like mine, only mine is only 3 racks.


----------



## pacanis

Alix said:


> I have a friend who just cut down an apple tree and offered me a bunch of wood. I don't know how to chip it all up though. I'm game, and I think I'd like to try that out. *Thoughts on how to chip it up?*


 
Whittling knife and a rocking chair?



If you could cut it into small pieces I'm sure you could splinter the pieces up with a hammer on some concrete, but I don't know of an easy way to get chips. I would definitely get some though.


----------



## Alix

Well now here's what I was thinking...

The city comes down the alley in a week or so with a wood chipper to mulch up all the Christmas trees. I wonder if they could do a few logs of apple for me? And if they can...how the hell do I catch it at the other end???


----------



## Hoot

I use an ax to make chips. It can be a lot of work if you need a lot and you will need to use fairly large limbs or else you will break them rather than cut them.
I reckon you might be able to rent a wood chipper somewhere...but if you do you should have a large supply of wood to make it worth your while and money.
You could always buy a wood chipper, but they are very pricey.
Perhaps a neighbor might be willing to go in with you on renting a chipper.
I have tried using a chainsaw to make chips and while it will work it is really not the best way.
A good sharp whittling knife would do but would be slow.
Good luck!!!


----------



## pacanis

Definitely a wood chipper would be the way to go, but I would tell the city to come by your place first, so the blade and chute don't get all gummy with pine sap   That would make for some nasty wood chips fo sho.


----------



## FrankZ

You don't think they wash that chipper between uses do you?


----------



## pacanis

Something is telling me no.


----------



## Alix

pacanis said:


> Definitely a wood chipper would be the way to go, but I would tell the city to come by your place first, so the blade and chute don't get all gummy with pine sap   That would make for some nasty wood chips fo sho.





FrankZ said:


> You don't think they wash that chipper between uses do you?



A girl can dream! And who knows, maybe that pine sap would add a little je ne sais quoi to the smoke!


----------



## FrankZ

I am thinking yer best best is to get the hatchet out.

Oddly enough I have never seen pin sap as a commercially available food flavoring.. you might start a new trend.


----------



## Alix

FrankZ said:


> I am thinking yer best best is to get the hatchet out.
> 
> Oddly enough I have never seen pin sap as a commercially available food flavoring.. you might start a new trend.


They put it in Buckley's, so it must be good for you!


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Camel...





Good one, Princess!


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> Alix, you use a conventional smoker?  I've been anxious to try salmon in my stove top smoker, but my husband claims he doesn't like salmon.  He loves his bagels and lox, so I don't get it. I don't like grilled salmon either, but smoked salmon is another story I think.
> I have an assortment of wood chips that came with the smoker so I'm paying close attention here.  Good to know about the pecan wood, Frank, and I have some!



Same here. My dh doesn't like cooked salmon. I had to convince him to taste the (cold) smoked salmon. He was surprised he liked it. I love cold smoked salmon and gravad lax, but the cooked stuff makes me gag.


----------



## sparrowgrass

If you want to try pecan, buy some nuts and save the shells after removing the nut meats. (Or crunch up the nuts and use the meat and shells together.) I put them into a little cast iron container, or into a folded up piece of aluminum foil. 

I do that with hickory, too--I have a tree in the back yard, and lots of times I will pick up nuts and hulls rather than cut a branch off.  When I do use the wood, I pick a slender, green branch and cut it into short lengths with a pair of loppers.

Probably sacrilegious, huh?


----------



## Zhizara

sparrowgrass said:


> If you want to try pecan, buy some nuts and save the shells after removing the nut meats. (Or crunch up the nuts and use the meat and shells together.) I put them into a little cast iron container, or into a folded up piece of aluminum foil.
> 
> I do that with hickory, too--I have a tree in the back yard, and lots of times I will pick up nuts and hulls rather than cut a branch off.  When I do use the wood, I pick a slender, green branch and cut it into short lengths with a pair of loppers.
> 
> Probably sacrilegious, huh?



It was growing there just for you to use it that way.  More of a celebration.


----------



## pacanis

That's a great idea, sparrowgrass. I never see pecan chips/wood around me and didn't want to online it. Thanks.


----------



## CookLikeJulia

pacanis said:


> That's a great idea, sparrowgrass. I never see pecan chips/wood around me and didn't want to online it. Thanks.



Sparrowgrass? It is a relative of asparagus or it is only another name?


----------



## CraigC

Two Sundays ago I preped some pork loin for Tasso. I let it cure in the fridge with a spice rub for 7 full days. Last Sunday I hot smoked (350) it using pecan logs in my stick burner. Usually we do Andouille at the same time, but I didn't have a chance to pick up some natural casings.

We had been jonesing for some "Mac and Cheese My Way", a recipe from Jan Birnbaum, that we saw on one of Michael Chiarello's episodes.

Craig


----------



## Zhizara

CraigC said:


> Two Sundays ago I preped some pork loin for Tasso. I let it cure in the fridge with a spice rub for 7 full days. Last Sunday I hot smoked (350) it using pecan logs in my stick burner. Usually we do Andouille at the same time, but I didn't have a chance to pick up some natural casings.
> 
> We had been jonesing for some "Mac and Cheese My Way", a recipe from Jan Birnbaum, that we saw on one of Michael Chiarello's episodes.
> 
> Craig



Do you have a link?


----------



## CraigC

Zhizara said:


> Do you have a link?


 
How about this.

Macaroni and Cheese My Way Recipe courtesy Jan Birnbaum 
Show:  Easy Entertaining with Michael Chiarello 
Episode:  Pot luck Challenge  





18 pieces extra-large shell pasta 
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
1 cup tasso ham or bacon 
5 large shallots, minced 
1 clove garlic, mined 
1 1/2 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
1 cup white wine 
2 cups cream 
1 cup grated fontina 
1/2 cup grated sharp Cheddar 
2 tablespoons grated Parmesan 
18 medium to large shrimp, peeled and deveined 
2 cups gently packed spinach 
Kosher salt and ground white pepper 
Hot pepper sauce, to taste (recommended: Tabasco) 
1/2 cup bread crumbs 
1/4 cup chopped Italian parsley leaves
Preheat broiler. 
Bring a large post of water to a rolling boil, add pasta shells and cook al dente, according to package instructions. 
Meanwhile, in a large skillet, add the olive oil and tasso or bacon, cook until just crisp, 
then add shallots and garlic. Cook and stir over moderate heat just until shallots are translucent. Add the flour, cook stirring constantly to blend and toast the flour, about 5 minutes. Add the white wine, reduce until almost dry. Add the cream, bring to a simmer until the sauce coats the back of a spoon, about 5 to 10 minutes. Remove from the heat and stir in the cheeses, shrimp and spinach. Gently stir until cheese is melted, spinach is wilted and shrimp is beginning to turn pink. Season with salt and white pepper, to taste. Season with hot sauce, to taste. 
Drain the pasta, making sure to shake all of the water off and out of the shells. 
In a large ovenproof baking dish, place drained shells. Add the cheese and shrimp mixture and gently fold into the pasta. Sprinkle with the bread crumbs and chopped parsley. Place under the broiler until the breadcrumbs are toasted about 2 to 3 minutes. 

You owe me a sack of crawfish! J/K

Craig


----------



## CraigC

This is a normal load for the cooker when we do Andouille and Tasso. The butts are just fillers.







Craig


----------



## Alix

Well, the weather is warm and lovely for today, so I'm going to smoke a salmon. Anyone else smoking today?


----------



## roadfix

Alix said:


> Oh lord. I may need to retitle this one. I'll see how many spammer hits we get with this title though.




As in "What's in your Smoker?"?  

I'll be smoking something over the weekend, don't know what.  I'll check the market ads and see what smokeable items are on sale....lol...


----------



## Caslon

Shallots.  There's a vegetable I don't buy.  I need to up myself on cooking with them.


----------



## CWS4322

Do you really want to know--hickory wood in the woodstove. It is cold here!


----------



## CraigC

Wow! Almost a year to the day, we did a load of Tasso and Andouille over the "New Years" weekend.

Craig


----------



## texherp

I'm smoking a chicken this weekend.  It'll be my first smoke ever on the electric UDS I got for Christmas.  I want to replicate these smoked whole chickens we used to buy from the church growing up.  They were so moist and melt-in-your mouth tender.  If I remember right, they cut out the backbone so it lays flat.


----------



## Caslon

texherp said:


> I'm smoking a chicken this weekend.  It'll be my first smoke ever on the electric UDS I got for Christmas.  I want to replicate these smoked whole chickens we used to buy from the church growing up.  They were so moist and melt-in-your mouth tender.  If I remember right, they cut out the backbone so it lays flat.




Good eatings to you with your new purchase.  I just received a portable gas grill on Ebay for $29 + $8 shipping. Very hard to find.  I'm giving it a go this weekend.  Just like you, I used to bbq game hens on this type lava rock gas grill. I adapted "Son of Hibachi's" D battery operated Rotisserie ($29) to work with this unit. I had this setup working years ago, but lost touch with it.

I replaced the lava rocks with ceramic briquettes for less flare ups. This is the basic model bbq that's hard to find now.
I'll post pics showing the rotisserie and explain how it was adapted to fit.


----------



## roadfix

texherp said:


> I'm smoking a chicken this weekend.  It'll be my first smoke ever on the electric UDS I got for Christmas.  I want to replicate these smoked whole chickens we used to buy from the church growing up.  They were so moist and melt-in-your mouth tender.  If I remember right, they cut out the backbone so it lays flat.



Congratulations on your new UDS!  You'll definitely enjoy your new cooker. 
As for smoking chicken, go light with the smoke wood as poultry sucks up lots of smoke like sponge.


----------



## texherp

Thanks, I appreciate the tip.  I'll try and remember to post pics


----------



## Andy M.

roadfix said:


> Congratulations on your new UDS!  You'll definitely enjoy your new cooker.
> As for smoking chicken, go light with the smoke wood as poultry sucks up lots of smoke like sponge.



I've smoked turkey and chicken with cherry wood and really like that.


----------



## Alix

You have to hot smoke poultry don't you?


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> You have to hot smoke poultry don't you?



That's the way I do it on my Weber kettle.  You still have to get to 161º F.


----------



## Alix

Dang.


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> Dang.



Were you thinking of smoked chicken sushi??


----------



## Alix

Andy M. said:


> Were you thinking of smoked chicken sushi??



Nope, I was thinking maybe I could cook the chicken breast, then give it some smoke flavor in my smoker. Its freaking cold enough outside that I'm sure the chicken would be fine. However, I don't feel like doing that kind of work. Someday maybe I'll get a REAL smoker. Til then, I'll stick with my little cold smoker.


----------



## roadfix

I suppose you can smoke chicken sashimi.


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> Nope, I was thinking maybe I could cook the chicken breast, then give it some smoke flavor in my smoker. Its freaking cold enough outside that I'm sure the chicken would be fine. However, I don't feel like doing that kind of work. Someday maybe I'll get a REAL smoker. Til then, I'll stick with my little cold smoker.




I have smoked successfully on both my gas grill and my Weber.  But you have to be outside to do it.


----------



## texherp

Couldn't you cold smoke it, then finish it off in a hot oven?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

texherp said:


> Couldn't you cold smoke it, then finish it off in a hot oven?



+1  That's exactly what I was thinking.  Toss some smoke at it and then finish it up!  Try it with just a drumstick first and see if it works, Alix.


----------



## Alix

Andy M. said:


> I have smoked successfully on both my gas grill and my Weber.  But you have to be outside to do it.



Andy, how do you do this? Just make a smoke package of chips in foil and turn the grill down low? I can't do it today, I'm off to work shortly, but tomorrow might be an option.


----------



## Andy M.

My gas grill has three burners that run front to back.  I take the grill grate off one side and remove the deflector so the end burner is exposed.  I have two bricks that I stand on edge on either side of the burner.  They are a little higher than the burner and I lay the wood chip container across them over the burner.  

Light the burner on high and get the chips smoking then place the meat on the other end of the grill, close the lid and adjust the heat to the temp you want.


----------



## pacanis

I set my foil packet of chips right on the deflector above the flame, but same principle. 
Now that we've finally got a foot of snow and temps in the twenties I feel like smoking something  I need to replenish my supply of fatties and ABTs.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I set my foil packet of chips right on the deflector above the flame, but same principle.
> Now that we've finally got a foot of snow and temps in the twenties I feel like smoking something  I need to replenish my supply of fatties and ABTs.



Thanks, I'll try that next time.


----------



## Alix

Hmmm. I hadn't really considered doing smoking on the gas BBQ. I think I'm going to give that a go this week. Not today though. I only have an hour or so before I leave for work so it will have to wait til tomorrow at the earliest.


----------



## Alix

OK, I just pulled the most delectable salmon off the smoker! Madeleine and I are going NUTS. I completely understand why grizzlies will stand in freezing rivers to get at these amazing fishies. 

I brined as usual (1/4c salt, 1/4c brown sugar, 4c water), then I used 2/3 alder chips and 2/3 maple. Two rounds of chips and we are done! AMAZING batch!


----------



## Paymaster

Butts, spares, leg quarters and fatties today.


----------



## Mel!

''Oh lord. I may need to retitle this one. ''
I though, this thread is going to be a legalise marijuana type thread. 

I was about to post, that I am just smoking ordinary ciggies, until I realised you mean food. 

Smoking nothing foodwise today, unless by accident.


----------



## Katie H

I'm thinking about smoking some salmon in the stovetop smoker today.  We have a bunch of romaine and I have a wonderful recipe for smoked salmon Caesar salad.  I've been craving that for the last week or so and we have all the ingredients.


----------



## justplainbill

Balkan Sobrainie


----------



## taxlady

justplainbill said:


> Balkan Sobrainie



The coloured ones?


----------



## justplainbill

taxlady said:


> The coloured ones?


Is that question pc?  Actually it's Balkan Sobranie pipe tobac.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ham.........Oak & Hickory.


----------



## Alix

Uncle Bob said:


> Ham.........Oak & Hickory.



UB, I've never smoked a ham. How long does that take? And do you brine first?


----------



## Back Rhodes

KGB


----------



## Uncle Bob

*Alix ~~ I buy the best quality "Smoked" Ham I can find and "Smoke" it again. In some circles this is called a 'Double Smoked Ham'. ~~ I 'cook' the ham to a 140*+ internal temperature. ~ At 250* more or less, this can take several hours depending on the size of the ham...or portion thereof. ~ If the ham has (most do) a layer of fat I trim it off...Not gonna eat it anyway. ~ To me, this process makes the ham more dense in texture due to the 'added water' being cooked out. ~ Obviously the process lays on another layer of smoke flavor ~  During the long (hours) cooking process, caution should be exercised so as not to 'Over Smoke' the ham...A little dab will do ya! 

Enjoy! *


----------



## Alix

UB, thanks so much! Do you think I could do this in my BBQ? I don't have a hot smoker, so I was thinking that if I turned the heat to low in the BBQ, put a pan of chips down on top it SHOULD work. Any idea?


----------



## Uncle Bob

*Alix......

My experience on a 'Gasser' is very limited ~~ I would sure give it a whirl however...Nuttin to lose. *


----------



## pmeheran

Kayelle said:


> Alix, you use a conventional smoker?  I've been anxious to try salmon in my stove top smoker, but my husband claims he doesn't like salmon.  He loves his bagels and lox, so I don't get it. I don't like grilled salmon either, but smoked salmon is another story I think.
> I have an assortment of wood chips that came with the smoker so I'm paying close attention here.  Good to know about the pecan wood, Frank, and I have some!



What is being discussed here is a hot smoked product.  Cold smoking yields a moister fish, however it must be eaten soon.  Lox is neither hot smoked, nor cold smoked.  It is simply brined then kept in the fridge with a heavy wieght on it for about 5 to 7 days and it is ready. Gravlox is similar but flavored with dill.  I realize this is too simple, just do a search of recipes.


----------



## Andy M.

Nova lox is smoked.


----------



## FrankZ

Andy M. said:


> Nova lox is smoked.




When I was doing some looking into this I think the traditional lox was not smoked, just brined.  It also appears historically that "lox" was any brined fish in this manner and not just salmon.  I think times they changed.


----------



## Andy M.

I prefer the smoke flavor of the Nova.  I've had both and both are delicious.


----------



## taxlady

I think "lox" is Yiddish for salmon. In Danish the word for salmon is "laks". Lox is usually smoked. Actually, I've never heard of lox that isn't smoked. Brined and not smoked is gravad laks. That means "buried salmon". That's how they used to do it before refrigeration.


----------



## leasingthisspace

This was a couple of months back before I joined.  It was 117 lbs. Cooked from 9 pm till 2 pm it was for work. Brine was for about a week. It was epic.


----------



## Dawgluver

leasingthisspace said:
			
		

> This was a couple of months back before I joined.  It was 117 lbs. Cooked from 9 pm till 2 pm it was for work. Brine was for about a week. It was epic.



Whoa.  Nice pig!


----------



## FrankZ

leasingthisspace said:


> View attachment 13780
> 
> 
> 
> This was a couple of months back before I joined.  It was 117 lbs. Cooked from 9 pm till 2 pm it was for work. Brine was for about a week. It was epic.



Fantastic!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

taxlady said:


> I think "lox" is Yiddish for salmon. In Danish the word for salmon is "laks". Lox is usually smoked. Actually, I've never heard of lox that isn't smoked. Brined and not smoked is gravad laks. That means "buried salmon". That's how they used to do it before refrigeration.



Wikipedia: Gravlax

'grav' = "grave" + 'lax' or 'laks' = "salmon"

Wikipedia: Lox

"The term lox derives from Lachs in German and לאקס (laks) in Yiddish, meaning "salmon". It is a cognate of Icelandic and Swedish lax, Danish and Norwegian laks, and Old English læx."


Whatever it is, it's pretty good stuff. I can buy pretty good salmon (good enough for sashimi) and I'm tempted to try the brining.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

leasingthisspace said:


> View attachment 13780
> 
> 
> 
> This was a couple of months back before I joined.  It was 117 lbs. Cooked from 9 pm till 2 pm it was for work. Brine was for about a week. It was epic.


That's a wonderful sight at 06.00, for work blimey you must have a big lunch box


----------



## CWS4322

I have some pork ribs in a molasses brine. I am going to fire up the smoker for the first time this weekend. Hope this works!


----------



## love2"Q"

10 lbs of pulled pork carolina style... Another 10 dr pepper style...


----------



## leasingthisspace

love2"Q" said:
			
		

> 10 lbs of pulled pork carolina style... Another 10 dr pepper style...



Where is it you live again?


----------



## Alix

I'm drooling. I'm doing some more salmon today. I have a piece of cod I might do as well. I am also in serious envy over a friends BDay gift. The top of the line combo bbq smoker. Its GORGEOUS.


----------



## CWS4322

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Wikipedia: Gravlax
> 
> 'grav' = "grave" + 'lax' or 'laks' = "salmon"
> 
> Wikipedia: Lox
> 
> "The term lox derives from Lachs in German and לאקס (laks) in Yiddish, meaning "salmon". It is a cognate of Icelandic and Swedish lax, Danish and Norwegian laks, and Old English læx."
> 
> 
> Whatever it is, it's pretty good stuff. I can buy pretty good salmon (good enough for sashimi) and I'm tempted to try the brining.


Another Swedish fish preparation method where it is actually buried:

Surströmming - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I've never tried it--it does sound as if it is an acquired taste.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Another Swedish fish preparation method where it is actually buried:
> 
> Surströmming - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I've never tried it--it does sound as if it is an acquired taste.


Even most Swedes won't eat that. I have been told that as soon as anyone opens a tin of surströmning, everyone else in the apartment building knows.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> Even most Swedes won't eat that. I have been told that as soon as anyone opens a tin of surströmning, everyone else in the apartment building knows.


I didn't know people opened it indoors--I was told it was buried in the ground for three weeks and then opened in September outside and not to stand downwind...and it smells like baby poo...TMI. I think I'll pass. I had a hard enough time tasting lutefisk.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm not eating anything you have to open outside.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I'm not eating anything you have to open outside.



+1

Blech.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

CWS4322 said:


> Another Swedish fish preparation method where it is actually buried:
> 
> Surströmming - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I've never tried it--it does sound as if it is an acquired taste.


The article says it has such a strong smell that it is often served outdoors. I think I'll pass on that.


----------



## CWS4322

According to my friends, it is wicked. Come on, airlines banned it for being a possible explosive. And, from the description of the odor, no thanks, I'll pass. Not just because it has to be opened outdoors, but because you have to dig it up! My dog digs things up and they aren't something I'd eat--need I say more?


----------



## CraigC

The stick burner is stoking up to temp. Applewood and oak. The butts got a good rub yesterday and an overnight in the fridge. Once they are on, the mop gets made using some of the rub, cider vinegar and cider. The sides are next in line, potato salad and Asian spicy cukes.


----------



## Paymaster

Ribs, fatties and country style will go on soon. Also smoking corn in the shuck. Tater salad baked beans and slaw will be on the side.


----------



## roadfix

I'll be firing up my UDS soon.....


----------



## CraigC

Just pulled the butts about 15 minutes ago. Got them wrapped and resting. The sides are ready to go. Just too early to eat! I also managed to get the main part for tomorrow nights dinner done.  Spicy, pork meatballs for Bahn Mi sandwiches. Just got to stop sampling them or there won't be any for the sandwiches.


----------

